# BVI charter with owner ?



## Skippyman (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi ! My husband and I are are new to sailing. We plan on buying a sailboat next year. We are trying to get up to par as fast as we can. We have taken ASA 103 & 104. Want to charter a sailboat, with someone who can show us the ropes. We want to do the majority of work, but want someone to look over our shoulders. This will probally be our one and only charter, due to $. It doesn't have to be BVI - had just heard that was a good place to learn. Any suggestions has how to find an appropiate source ? Google hasn't helped much.
Thank you.


----------



## saildog1 (Apr 19, 2007)

My wife and I did this shortly after buying my first boat (Cal 27). We saw an ad on the board at our marina for this couple that kept their boat in RI in the summer and St Thomas in the winter and offered charters. It cured my wife of heeling and sailing in somewhat bad weather.

I'd search around some Virgin Island forums for an owner that charters their boat. 

I'm on my third boat and have bare boated many time, twice in the Virgins.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Skippyman said:


> Hi ! My husband and I are are new to sailing. We plan on buying a sailboat next year. We are trying to get up to par as fast as we can. We have taken ASA 103 & 104. Want to charter a sailboat, with someone who can show us the ropes. We want to do the majority of work, but want someone to look over our shoulders. This will probally be our one and only charter, due to $. It doesn't have to be BVI - had just heard that was a good place to learn. Any suggestions has how to find an appropiate source ? Google hasn't helped much.
> Thank you.


There are many charter companies in the US and British Virgin Islands to choose from. An excellent resource is traveltalkonline dot com. Check the USVI, BVI and charter forum sections. Feel free to send me a PM as well. I'm more or less doing what you are describing this Friday. I am going out with a couple and their child for a minnimum of 2 days with a maximum of 7 depending on when they are comfortable, and safe, with the charter cat they have rented. They have sailing experience but requested some local assistance to make sure they are at ease before I leave them to enjoy the rest of their vacation themselves.


----------



## leemalis (Dec 17, 2003)

I do charters off and on when I'm cruising. I'm on Tortola right now and am available soon to cruise again. I don't do normal charters where I cook for you and take care of you. It's more like a sailing trip with everyone sharing the work. Right now I'm working at a friend's boatyard temporarily. But I'm deciding on what I'll be doing next in a week or so. I'll be either sailing to Grenada or hanging around the BVIs. How much time do you have? The BVIs are nice, but it's a much more real experience going for a long sail. You learn way more than you would on short sails like the BVIs. But I would be happy to do either. I haven't kept track of my sea miles after about 10,000 as a captain. I've been a captain in the Mediterranean, the US East Coast and the Caribbean. I don't do normal chartering very often anymore but am happy to teach the cruising life. I've been on Krasna now for about 7 years. My email address is [email protected] and I have an older webpage that I don't use anymore at Lee Malis: Yacht Charter & Yacht Rental in Florida and Croatia (Caribbean & Mediterranean) It will give you an idea of what I'm like from the Captain's blog.

I usually charge about $500 per week per person plus you pay for food and fuel. If you want to do a longer sail than we can discuss a cheaper price. You would have your own cabin and head in the forward cabin. I have a 40' Sparkman & Stephens ketch built by Hughes in Ontario, Canada in 1974. She isn't a weekend sailor but a solid cruiser. I can't get to internet every day. But I check every few days.

Lee


----------

